# apache vhost help



## bluethundr (Aug 27, 2010)

hey FreeBSD..

I seem to be having an issue formatting my httpd-vhosts.conf file and  was wondering if I could get a tip on how to do this correctly.

I am attempting to setup Drupal on my FreeBSD 8.1 box. I think I may need some help with the Directory directive.


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin bluethundr@fakemail.com
    DocumentRoot "/usr/local/www/data/example.com"
    ServerName example.com
    serverAlias www.example.com
    ErrorLog "/var/log/apache/example.com-error_log"
    CustomLog "/var/log/apache/example.com-access_log" common
    <Directory /usr/local/www/data/example.com>
       Order allow,deny
       Allow from all
       Options Indexes FollowSymlinks
       AllowOverride AuthConfig
   </Directory>
   Alias drupal /usr/local/www/data/example.com/drupal6
   <Directory /usr/local/www/data/data/example.com/drupal6>
     Order allow,deny
     Allow from all
     Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
     AllowOverride AuthConfig
   </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```

This is what is happening in the access logs as I try to hit the drupal page:


```
123.456.7.8 - - [27/Aug/2010:20:13:08 -0400] "GET /drupal HTTP/1.1" 404 204
```

The page itself 404's.

Here's a listing of where I stashed the Drupal directory:

```
[root@lbsd8-2:/usr/local/www/data/example.com]$:ls -lh
total 12
drwxr-xr-x  9 www   www     512B Aug 27 01:53 drupal6
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   415B Aug 21 23:30 index.html
drwxr-xr-x  4 www   www     512B Aug 27 01:54 tinymce
[root@lbsd8-2:/usr/local/www/data/example.com]$:
```

And this is the directory above in (/usr/local/www/data)


```
[root@lbsd8-2:/usr/local/www/data]$:ls -lh
drwxr-xr-x   4 root  wheel   512B Aug 27 03:25 example.com
```

And here is an apachectl -S from this box:


```
[bluethundr@lbsd8-2:~]$:apachectl -S
VirtualHost configuration:
wildcard NameVirtualHosts and _default_ servers:
*:80                   is a NameVirtualHost
         default server example.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:27)
         port 80 namevhost example.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:27)
         port 80 namevhost phpmyadmin.example.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:49)
         port 80 namevhost example2.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:60)
         port 80 namevhost example3.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:73)
         port 80 namevhost example4.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:87)
         port 80 namevhost example4.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:101)
         port 80 namevhost example5.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:114)
         port 80 namevhost example6.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:127)
         port 80 namevhost example7.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:140)
         port 80 namevhost example8.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:153)
         port 80 namevhost example9.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:166)
Syntax OK
```

Thanks for any input you can provide.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 28, 2010)

Try 
	
	



```
Alias /drupal
```
 instead of 
	
	



```
Alias drupal
```


----------



## Savagedlight (Aug 28, 2010)

```
Alias drupal /usr/local/[B]www/data/[/B]example.com/drupal6
   <Directory /usr/local/[B]www/data/data[/B]/example.com/drupal6>
```

This does not look right.


----------



## bluethundr (Aug 28, 2010)

Very valuable clue! Thanks again DD! 

@Savagedlight.. that was all it was.. a /drupal instead of a drupal did the trick.


----------

